# California State Fair



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

We leave tomorrow for Sacramento for my daughter to show at the California State Fair. This will be the largest fair she has shown at so far - I am nervous. She has come a long way in a year of showing, so I am keeping my fingers crossed that she will do good! Tough competition, as kids from all over the State can compete.

Has anyone on here shown there?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I have!!

Very laid back and fun!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like fun! Wow already having your state fair? I'm so used to state fairs being held in August! Here in Ky the state fair is near the end of the month, I hear it's a blast, but sadly we have decided not to go this year, and try for next year because the kids will have to miss school, have to have the animals there at least 3 days, and the cost alone I'd have to save up for it <food, hotel, entry fee, etc.>.

I wish your daughter the best, and like I always say...pictures are always awesome so share away if you want!


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I already have the camera packed! Hopefully I will remember to take pictures during the stress!

This is the state fair, and then we have county fairs (we attend two because our school district is in two different counties - one in May and one in October). I am very excited, except for the fact that it is going to be 109 degrees tomorrow! Ugh.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

good luck...the heat is going to be torture.... :hug:


----------

